# Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1 + 2 now on SINE—and as a bundle!



## OrchestralTools (Feb 17, 2021)

Hey everyone,

We’re pleased to announce that Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1 and Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 2 are now available on SINE. And we’ve packaged them together for the first time as a very nicely-priced bundle.

To celebrate, both collections AND the bundle are on special offer. So you can get all 9 solo instruments and save over 45% with the Berlin Woodwinds Soloists bundle, or go for the individual collections and save over 20%. The intro offer ends on March 3.



*Berlin Woodwinds Soloists bundle*
9 expressive solo instruments for captivating melodies and phrases—flutes, oboe, English horn, clarinet, bassoon, bass flute, bass oboe, and bass clarinet. Wonderfully playable with a close, intimate sound.

Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1 + Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 2
Offer price: € 249
Sold separately: € 460
Regular bundle price € 299, offer ends March 3, 2021. VAT is added in some European countries.

Find out more: orchestraltools.com/store/bundles/soloists-bundle



*Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1*
Includes flute, alto flute, oboe, English horn, and clarinet. Three legato modes make these instruments highly playable with a compelling realism.

Offer price: € 199
Regular price € 250. Offer ends March 3, 2021. VAT is added in some European countries.

Find out more: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/soloists-1

*Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 2*
4 expressive solo instruments for the lower registers. Includes bassoon, a rare bass oboe, bass flute, and bass clarinet. Here too—playable and expressive straight out of the box, with enough detail to create living and breathing melodies and phrases.

Offer price: € 159
Regular price € 210. Offer ends March 3, 2021. VAT is added in some European countries. 

Find out more: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/soloists-2


This is the first SINE conversion of 2021, but it won’t be the last—as we said during our event in December, we’ll be converting most of the Berlin Series during the course of the year.

As always, let us know if you have any questions, ideas, requests, suggestions. And feel free to share your solo woodwind compositions—it’s always great to hear and see what you all create with these instruments.

Best,

OT


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

Awesome 

Thanks & Congratulations for the SINE versions Orchestral Tools. 

Looking forward to see Berlin Strings, and it's expansions in SINE.


----------



## Evans (Feb 17, 2021)

Oh, snap. I do love me some Mic Merge.


----------



## Kurosawa (Feb 17, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## galactic orange (Feb 17, 2021)

I got the SINE version BWW Soloists 1 since I had the older library, and unexpectedly after registering I get a better discount on the Soloists bundle than the current sale price. So I can get Soloists 2 for even less. This is excellent!


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 17, 2021)

Evans said:


> Oh, snap. I do love me some Mic Merge.


Sort of surprised that they chose this as one of their first conversions considering that this one has no mics. Probably also the simplest to convert though so I guess that makes sense as well


----------



## N.Caffrey (Feb 17, 2021)

The oboe is still the most realistic one I've heard.


----------



## Evans (Feb 17, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> Sort of surprised that they chose this as one of their first conversions considering that this one has no mics. Probably also the simplest to convert though so I guess that makes sense as well


Well, double snap. Spot 1 and Spot 2 isn't a lot to have to deal with. Fair enough.


----------



## TintoL (Feb 17, 2021)

ohhh, man, this is sent by god........


----------



## gst98 (Feb 17, 2021)

Does the external reverb in the walkthorugh mean that the IR functionality has not be copied over to SINE player?


----------



## Brasart (Feb 17, 2021)

Really like how the bass flute sounds, always wanted to get it so I might grab it at some point


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

@OrchestralTools ,

I have both Soloists 1 & 2 in Kontakt format, I checked Native Access, but I only see a serial number for Berlin Woodwinds, nothing showing up for the Soloists in NA. So, is the serieal number for Berlin Woodwinds the one I should use to add the licenses for the WW Soloists 1 & 2 in SINE to my account ?

Thanks.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @OrchestralTools ,
> 
> I have both Soloists 1 & 2 in Kontakt format, I checked Native Access, but I only see a serial number for Berlin Woodwinds, nothing showing up for the Soloists in NA. So, is the serieal number for Berlin Woodwinds the one I should use to add the licenses for the WW Soloists 1 & 2 in SINE to my account ?
> 
> Thanks.


I own Soloist 1, but can't find any serials to it. Only those download codes for continuata. How to I register my product? I bought it about the time it was released.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

@OrchestralTools ,

Since Berlin Woodwind Solists 1 & 2 do not have Native Access Serial Numbers, and I purchased both in Kontakt format a while back, how do I add them to my SINE licenses so I can install them in SINE ? 

I would appreciate your feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> I own Soloist 1, but can't find any serials to it. Only those download codes for continuata. How to I register my product? I bought it about the time it was released.


Same question here. I posted more than once, so far no reply from OT.


----------



## Fry777 (Feb 17, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> I own Soloist 1, but can't find any serials to it. Only those download codes for continuata. How to I register my product? I bought it about the time it was released.





muziksculp said:


> Same question here. I posted more than once, so far no reply from OT.


The Continuata download code is your serial, use it on the OT website to add the licence to your account


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> The Continuata download code is your serial, use it on the OT website to add the licence to your account


Are you sure ? Did they mention this somewhere ? What if I can't find that download code ?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 17, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> The Continuata download code is your serial


I tried them all (updates etc) but didn’t work.


----------



## Fry777 (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Are you sure ? Did they mention this somewhere ?





EwigWanderer said:


> I tried them all (updates etc) but didn’t work.


I just did with my Soloist 1 code and it worked. You sure you're not pasting some space at the start/end of your code for example ?


----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2021)

Download Code worked for me, too.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 17, 2021)

Fry777 said:


> I just did with my Soloist 1 code and it worked. You sure you're not pasting some space at the start/end of your code for example ?


For me it says something about the code is already redeemed or something like that.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

What if you don't find the download code ?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 17, 2021)

Now I got it to work. Maybe there were an empty space or something somewhere.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> What if you don't find the download code ?


Would be in your email when they sent you the download link....?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Would be in your email when they sent you the download link....?


I found the continuata download codes for both WW Exp. 1 & 2, which were called B & C, so I will try to add the licenses for both Expansions, and post again here in a little while. Hopefully they will work.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> Now I got it to work. Maybe there were an empty space or something somewhere.


I'm having an error message when I input the BWW Exp B or Exp C Download codes, are the download codes you used for those expansions ? or ... ?

I can't find the download codes for Woodwind Exp. 1 & 2 do I need those for it to work, or are the download codes for Woodwinds B & C what is needed ? Quite confusing, and waste of my time to install these libraries.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm having an error message when I input the BWW Exp B or Exp C Download codes, are the download codes you used for those expansions ? or ... ?


Yes. The very first one that I got when I bought it. I’m not sure if the ones from different updates will work. They had a different codes.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> Yes. The very first one that I got when I bought it. I’m not sure if the ones from different updates will work. They had a different codes.


These are the first ones I think. But they don't seem to work. Not sure what's the problem. How did you fix your issue ?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> These are the first ones I think. But they don't seem to work. Not sure what's the problem. How did you fix your issue ?


I just tried again and again. I’m not sure what did it to work.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> I just tried again and again. I’m not sure what did it to work.


Very strange, and frustrating to deal with this, plus a waste of time.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Very strange, and frustrating to deal with this, plus a waste of time.


Try a different browser.....


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Very strange, and frustrating to deal with this, plus a waste of time.


I tried with all the possible Continuata codes I could find from email with no success. I contacted their support.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Try a different browser.....


It's not a browser issue, the code has to be input into the SINE application. 

Actually, I think I know the cause of the issue, the Continuata Codes I found are for Updates downloads to the original Expansion B & C , but not the original download codes. I can't find the original codes, which I guess is what I need. So, I just sent OT Support a message. Hopefully I can get this sorted out by the end of the day.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Very strange, and frustrating to deal with this, plus a waste of time.


Hey @muziksculp,

Please reach out to our support team—they'll be able to get you up and running.

Best,

OT


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

sekkosiki said:


> I tried with all the possible Continuata codes I could find from email with no success. I contacted their support.


This is not


OrchestralTools said:


> Hey @muziksculp,
> 
> Please reach out to our support team—they'll be able to get you up and running.
> 
> ...


I just did. Hope to get this sorted out ASAP. 

I wish you had a better system than this to add Kontakt libraries that don't have a serial number to SINE. trying to find original download codes for 3+ year old libraries is not optimal. 

Thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> It's not a browser issue, the code has to be input into the SINE application.


I see...good luck !


----------



## easyrider (Feb 17, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> This is not
> 
> I just did. Hope to get this sorted out ASAP.
> 
> ...


I create a folder in my email for codes for libraries and plugins...


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 17, 2021)

OK. I had to go fishing for old emails, I found my OT Berlin Woodwinds Exp. B download code from an email I received from OT in Sept. 2013 . The Exp. C was a few years later.

Well, they are both successfully installed  I'm going to use these woodwinds a lot. Love the way they sound.

So, if you have the Kontakt version of these libraries, you need the original Kontakt library download codes, not the later update codes, those won't work.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 17, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We’re pleased to announce that Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1 and Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 2 are now available on SINE. And we’ve packaged them together for the first time as a very nicely-priced bundle.
> 
> ...



Is there not a discount if I just wanted the soloist 1? I have to buy both for the discount?


----------



## Evans (Feb 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> Is there not a discount if I just wanted the soloist 1? I have to buy both for the discount?


Are you talking about a discount beyond the intro offer prices?

*Soloists 1*
Offer price: € 199
Regular price: € 250

*Soloists 2*
Offer price: € 159
Regular price: € 210


----------



## Teldex (Feb 17, 2021)

Disappointed to see that instruments aren’t being sold separately. I thought the ‘a la carte’ option was one of the selling points of the SINE format?


----------



## Sips Tea (Feb 17, 2021)

Teldex said:


> Disappointed to see that instruments aren’t being sold separately. I thought the ‘a la carte’ option was one of the selling points of the SINE format?


You can purchase the instruments individually. It's 56 euros + VAT for each instrument.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 17, 2021)

Evans said:


> Are you talking about a discount beyond the intro offer prices?
> 
> *Soloists 1*
> Offer price: € 199
> ...


not beyond, I mean just offer them separately WITH the same relative discount so people that don't really need high OR low can get them at the same percentage off. It's all good otherwise, just for me, I don't "need" them...but I could be persuaded if it made financial sense..LOL


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 17, 2021)

jaketanner said:


> not beyond, I mean just offer them separately WITH the same relative discount so people that don't really need high OR low can get them at the same percentage off. It's all good otherwise, just for me, I don't "need" them...but I could be persuaded if it made financial sense..LOL


They want you to buy the whole bundle, even if you don’t need it, to max out revenues.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 17, 2021)

Braveheart said:


> They want you to buy the whole bundle, even if you don’t need it, to max out revenues.


I think opposite...more people will buy them separate than as a bundle...more volume. but either way, it's no doubt a great deal...just not sure I need the whole thing. Maybe I'll just get a couple individual ones.


----------



## Teldex (Feb 17, 2021)

Sips Tea said:


> You can purchase the instruments individually. It's 56 euros + VAT for each instrument.


Thanks Sips. I misunderstood when it said in my email: “Single instruments purchased separately are not on offer.” I guess that means they are not discounted. I did look at the product website page and couldn’t see any separate instruments listed for sale. Can anyone point me to the right page? Thanks.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 17, 2021)

Ohh dear


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 17, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I create a folder in my email for codes for libraries and plugins...


I usually print the emails to PDF and store in my software license folder. Has been working well for me for many, many years. 

Okay, listening though. This will be a definite buy for me.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 17, 2021)

@OrchestralTools are we able to purchase cross grades to the Kontakt versions still?


----------



## Teldex (Feb 18, 2021)

I found the Instruments tab. It is on the page that comes up in the link in this thread, but doesn’t come up in the link I got with my email! My email link takes me to a page labelled SINE bundles/Berlin Woodwinds Soloists, and has 3 tabs: ‘Overview’, “Includes’ and ‘Specifications’, but no ‘Instruments’ tab. All quite frustrating.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 18, 2021)

Teldex said:


> I found the Instruments tab. It is on the page that comes up in the link in this thread, but doesn’t come up in the link I got with my email! My email link takes me to a page labelled SINE bundles/Berlin Woodwinds Soloists, and has 3 tabs: ‘Overview’, “Includes’ and ‘Specifications’, but no ‘Instruments’ tab. All quite frustrating.


That's because you're looking at the page for the bundle, you have to click details on the two separate libraries to see the instruments included in them. Having a page for the bundle instruments would mean that every time they bundle anything they would have to make a third page with all the bundled instruments just on the off chance that people don't click on the different libraries to see what is in them

Details is a nice big blue button under the breakdown of soloists one and soloists two, all you have to do is click those


----------



## Teldex (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks ProfoundSilence. Makes sense.


----------



## BL (Feb 18, 2021)

Has there been any notable changes since the kontakt releases? Is the sine engine and mic merging features the only notable differences or has the library been tweaked sonically? The playability is the same and the transitions/releases haven’t been altered?


----------



## Arionas (Feb 20, 2021)

Great sounding library. Purchased


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 20, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> @OrchestralTools are we able to purchase cross grades to the Kontakt versions still?


There's a "Buy for Kontakt" button


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 20, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> There's a "Buy for Kontakt" button


I guess, but looks like thats only for individual(not bundle) and also cost a fee anyways. 

honestly just mainly wanted access to that IR they use on teldex booth libraries, I don't plan on actually using the woodwinds in kontakt!


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 20, 2021)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I guess, but looks like thats only for individual(not bundle) and also cost a fee anyways.
> 
> honestly just mainly wanted access to that IR they use on teldex booth libraries, I don't plan on actually using the woodwinds in kontakt!


Ah, I see what you mean. I think bundles are somehow related to SINE. I've noticed they only seem to bundle libraries available on that engine


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 20, 2021)

Since the Sine version doesn't come with the teldex IR, anyone have a go-to setup (reverbs and pan) for these to place in a traditional orchestra seating?


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 20, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Since the Sine version doesn't come with the teldex IR, anyone have a go-to setup (reverbs and pan) for these to place in a traditional orchestra seating?


Would it match the BWW? I'm guessing I have the IR with the Kontakt version? Are we allowed to share this?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 20, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Would it match the BWW? I'm guessing I have the IR with the Kontakt version? Are we allowed to share this?


I would guess it is not ok to share. Personally, I don't have BWW but matching them would be fine to get started. Any settings for a basic orchestral seating would be great. I'm just at a bit of a loss as to where to get started since I have worked mostly with wet libraries recorded in situ and these are not that.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 20, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I would guess it is not ok to share. Personally, I don't have BWW but matching them would be fine to get started. Any settings for a basic orchestral seating would be great. I'm just at a bit of a loss as to where to get started since I have worked mostly with wet libraries recorded in situ and these are not that.


I know MIR has it. Well, maybe they can provide a download to anyone who buys it and emails support.


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 21, 2021)

@OrchestralTools Do i understand it correctly that if I get the Kontakter version I will have to pay for a crossgrade to sine? Asking since with your other libraries the crossgrade have been free. I’m currently only using kontakt for other instruments (bww legacy hasn’t been ported), and would prefer to initially stay on that platform. But who knows in the future...

erik


----------



## Evans (Feb 21, 2021)

erikradbo said:


> @OrchestralTools Do i understand it correctly that if I get the Kontakter version I will have to pay for a crossgrade to sine? Asking since with your other libraries the crossgrade have been free. I’m currently only using kontakt for other instruments (bww legacy hasn’t been ported), and would prefer to initially stay on that platform. But who knows in the future...
> 
> erik


I am not OT staff, but I believe the free upgrades have only applied if you have the Kontakt version before the SINE version is released.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 21, 2021)

Evans said:


> I am not OT staff, but I believe the free upgrades have only applied if you have the Kontakt version before the SINE version is released.


This is what they have said. 

If you buy the Sine, is there a discount for the Kontakt version. Wondering if I should get it before it disappears.


----------



## modularg2 (Feb 21, 2021)

Teldex said:


> Thanks Sips. I misunderstood when it said in my email: “Single instruments purchased separately are not on offer.” I guess that means they are not discounted. I did look at the product website page and couldn’t see any separate instruments listed for sale. Can anyone point me to the right page? Thanks.











Berlin Woodwinds Soloists 1


Five expressive instruments for intricate and eloquent melodies. Expertly played and meticulously recorded, these instruments are instantly playable, with enough detail to create totally convincing and compelling performances.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 21, 2021)

So it looks like once you buy Sine, Kontakt options disappear? It was an option until I signed in. Until Sine is AAX, I would prefer to use Kontakt.


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Feb 22, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So it looks like once you buy Sine, Kontakt options disappear? It was an option until I signed in. Until Sine is AAX, I would prefer to use Kontakt.


Is it that the bundles are SINE exclusive, and you can only buy the individual Soloists 1 and 2 separately for Kontakt? Don’t know for sure myself, just a guess.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 22, 2021)

Mr_Fromage said:


> Is it that the bundles are SINE exclusive, and you can only buy the individual Soloists 1 and 2 separately for Kontakt? Don’t know for sure myself, just a guess.


Not sure. I did buy the bundle. I'm just thinking about whether to ask support if it is an option to get the Kontakt version also.

Edit: I have had BWW in Kontakt for a few years now, so it would be nice if they were the same.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 24, 2021)

chaching.

back to broke, might be some time before I can actually get on and toy with it - but so far on the laptop looks like all of the instruments single mic only take up a grand total of 1.7gb of ram, making this a relatively painless thing to slap into a template and not feel bad about it.


----------



## Joulupukki (Feb 25, 2021)

Since I already had problems with the Sine version of Inspire 1+2 (but fortunately also own the Kontakt version) I would like to avoid this painful experience with Soloists 1+2. Good deal price but without Kontakt version option nothing for me.


----------



## AMBi (Feb 25, 2021)

Joulupukki said:


> Since I already had problems with the Sine version of Inspire 1+2 (but fortunately also own the Kontakt version) I would like to avoid this painful experience with Soloists 1+2. Good deal price but without Kontakt version option nothing for me.


I believe you can click the 'Buy for Kontakt" option and the discount still applies


----------



## AMBi (Feb 25, 2021)

If anyone can chime in how does the Soloist line compare to Berlin Woodwinds?
I've heard so many positive things about BWW and might pick these up if they're on a similar level since I've needed woodwinds since forever.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Feb 25, 2021)

AMBi said:


> If anyone can chime in how does the Soloist line compare to Berlin Woodwinds?
> I've heard so many positive things about BWW and might pick these up if they're on a similar level since I've needed woodwinds since forever.


I love them so far, but I'd rather BWW if I could only have one. 

Having different dynamics for different texture is important to me, so being able to play quieter is a must. 

Coincidentally with almost no effort a simple send to the teldex in altiverb made it sound in lockstep with BWW revive.


----------



## Joulupukki (Feb 26, 2021)

AMBi said:


> I believe you can click the 'Buy for Kontakt" option and the discount still applies


How I see it there is no Kontakt version option for Sine bundles. That would make sense cause they do not want to support Kontakt but their own product (that's why they call it Sine Bundle). The Kontakt option is only available for the individual Soloist (with a 20% discount). But if you then add the Sine version in order to be able to switch between the versions in case of problems (means + 10% of the normal price for the crossgrade) the whole deal loses its charm for me.


----------



## holywilly (Feb 27, 2021)

Does the legato of SINE soloists differ from the kontakt version? or which one is more preferable?

I don’t have the library and thinking of getting it.


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 27, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Does the legato of SINE soloists differ from the kontakt version? or which one is more preferable?
> 
> I don’t have the library and thinking of getting it.


Wondering the same. What are the actual differences between kontakt and Sine version? I read the IR is missing in the Sine version, are the legatos changed as well?


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 27, 2021)

Noticed that the upgrade price from kontakt to Sine is around 10% of the purchase price, which seems ok. However, when trying to buy the kontakt version I am directed to a purchase screen directly, asking for credit card number, but not specifying anywhere what I'm actually buying and at what price. Feels a little fishy not to be able to review the order and confirm what package I'm actually getting.

Edit: after filling in details the summary shows up. Seems the package deal is not available for the Kontakt version as someone else here mentioned.


----------



## Beermaster (Nov 6, 2021)

Basic and old question: are the solo instruments an addition to the original core Berlin Woodwinds ? Or, are they a reduced selection of that original product ?


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 6, 2021)

Beermaster said:


> Basic and old question: are the solo instruments an addition to the original core Berlin Woodwinds ? Or, are they a reduced selection of that original product ?


Addition. They're recorded in the Teldex solo booth so they're quite dry. They're a single velocity layer as well and meant for more exposed solo passages.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 6, 2021)

Beermaster said:


> Basic and old question: are the solo instruments an addition to the original core Berlin Woodwinds ? Or, are they a reduced selection of that original product ?


They're very different. They were not recorded in the same hall as the main Berlin Woodwinds but are meant to stand in front as soloists


----------

